# Question: Whether gag-a-day, clean, NSFW, one-offs or part of a running series. Which furry comic would you be most excited to see dubbed?



## herman568 (Jan 5, 2022)

basically, what the title says, I'm in the process of starting up a furry-focused comic dub group . And I'm collecting data on what comic or comics would be the most engaging to the community.


----------

